# coconut Ice



## amazingcakes (May 19, 2008)

Hi, can anyone out there help me out with a soft coconut ice recipe? I've been trying for years and of the many recipes i've tried they all set hard and crumbly (I also have the same problem with fudge!) - i'm looking for a softer - chewy consistency. practically all recipes i've tried involve boiling sugar to softball and adding it to the coconut.
any suggesstions would be greatly appreciated.
thank-you


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

try cooking the sugar just below soft ball.

what are your formulas?


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

For a real fast one, take a can of coconut milk and add to it 3 oz of sugar, bring it to a simmer and freeze. Not a bad recipe it can be jazzed up as you like.


----------



## amazingcakes (May 19, 2008)

thank-you for replying so soon! the formulas i'v been trying mostly are:
1. 400g sugar, boil to 120 deg.C, 125g coconut .
2. 450g sugar, pinch cream of tartar, boil to 121 deg.C, 100g coconut.
3. 450g sugar, 1/4 pt milk, boil to 114, 125g coconut.

thats the ones which have the closest resemblance to what i'm trying to achieve - but always hard and crumbly, i'v had lots of failures with condensed and evaporated milk based recipes too - so am steering clear of those!


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

My bad I thought you were making coconut ice cream.

Crumbly fudge is caused by not singing loudly enough, that is how the fudge shops in the mall make it so good.

Seriously though crumbles are caused by improper cooking procedure and not washing the pot initially to get rid of all the crystals. Also over beating it when it has cooled will affect it or not cooling it enough. You want it to just begin to thicken and then immediately pour it into the pan.


----------



## tooonyg (May 27, 2008)

I think I'm going to have to try this.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

try to add additional 10%(weight of sugar) corn syrup or glucose.

That will "soften" the mix.


----------

